# Bernice's Early Doeling



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't know if I should put this in birth announcements or rainbow bridge... God's Good Gift RC Bernice kidded 5/9/14 with a lovely single doeling. Sadly, due to being born 2.5 and 29 days premature her lungs were not fully developed.:mecry::angelgoat:. We believe the preterm labor was due to a squabble in the doe barn a few days prior. Bernice is taking to the whole milking routine very well and enjoys her "treats". She has the typical FF teat size/length, but is an easy milker and milks out quickly. She kidded very easily and seems to have good mothering instincts for the future. 
The doeling pulled gorgeous markings and color. I was blown away by her. She definitely was a credit to her sire (T-Hanging-A MB F Fancy's Alpha) and dam (Bernice). I am excited to see what else her sire will throw (he was a junior buck and this was his first progeny...keep the doelings coming :smile. 

The picture from the cell phone don't do her justice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry and she is and was a beautiful little girl.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww. I'm sorry you lost this beautiful little girl.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a perfect little angel. I'm so sorry she crossed the bridge so soon.


----------

